# Wind Power



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Has Anyone set up their own wind power for your house? I'm in the middle of a DIY solar battery pack to take camping but I was wonder if anyone else has tried solar and if you have any good tips or website to sell on the cheap?


----------

